
Alma spots most distant dusty galaxy hidden in plain sight - QueensGambit
https://www.nsf.gov/discoveries/disc_summ.jsp?cntn_id=299706&WT.mc_id=USNSF_1
======
QueensGambit
Thanks to ALMA’s sensitivity, the team has now been able to determine the
distance of this galaxy: MAMBO-9.

“We found the galaxy in a new ALMA survey specifically designed to identify
dusty star-forming galaxies in the early Universe. And what is special about
this observation, is that this is the most distant dusty galaxy we have ever
seen in an unobstructed way,” Dr. Casey said. [1]

[1] [http://www.sci-news.com/astronomy/mambo-9-merging-pair-
dusty...](http://www.sci-news.com/astronomy/mambo-9-merging-pair-dusty-star-
forming-galaxies-07898.html)

